# House of The Damned, Derbyshire, May 2016



## HughieD (May 7, 2016)

Big thanks to Rubex for the heads up on this one. Hard to find but well worth the effort. “House of The Damned” became known as such due to an old paper with an article about punk band The Damned. No sight of this on my visit but I’ve stuck with the name as I thought would be ‘Sensible’ plus you can’t beat a bit of “New rose” or “Love song”. Absolutely no history on this one whatsoever. The place reminds me of The Lock Keepers cottage near Grantham in that it is similar in size and was probably lived in by an elderly couple and upon their death, the fact that the house had no road to it, no running water or electricity made it unattractive to potential new owners. The considerable farm out-buildings are still actively used by the farmer but the house itself has been deemed surplus to requirements. Structurally the place is sound and has a good roof on it. Inside, as you will see in a moment, it is something of a little time-capsule. On with the pictures…

Here it is appearing over the hill…


img5224 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Quite a few out-buildings:


img5218 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Garden in need of a bit of attention:


img5217 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So on to the house:


img5210 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Windows still in tact:


img5215 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5185 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Lots of old papers:


img5208 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But this is the reason we came:


img5204 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And stuff…


img5186 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It’s all about the range:


img5192 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Put the kettle on!


img5207 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And take a seat:


img5194 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Perhaps something stronger?


img5206 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks like the Bovril is out-of-date:


img5197 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5187 by HughieDW, on Flickr

How about this cure-all for your cattle?


img5196 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Book at the window…


img5200 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Or some lighter reading?


img5183 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Aga needs a clean:


img5190 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not much in bedroom one:


img5203 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Slightly more in bedroom two:


img5202 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye bye house of The Damned:


img5223 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## degenerate (May 7, 2016)

That's a beaut Hughie. I like that old bottle of etheric ammonia, and New Rose is a belter of a tune


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2016)

That's a good one, I like how you've incorporated the song titles from The Damned into your description.


----------



## Luise (May 7, 2016)

Brilliant loved that thanks


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2016)

Good to see it's not bin trashed, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 7, 2016)

Beautifully photographed HughieD, I'm glad you found it. You're right it is similar to Lock Keepers


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Beautifully photographed HughieD, I'm glad you found it. You're right it is similar to Lock Keepers




Cheers Rubex....and thank you again. Would have never found it without your heads up!


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Really nice  could you make out any dates on the papers?


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2016)

HKPK214 said:


> Really nice  could you make out any dates on the papers?



Do you know, I was so busy taking pictures I forgot to look!


----------



## tumble112 (May 7, 2016)

Enjoyed your photos. That range is makes the trip worthwhile. As regards the newspaper dates, it's afterwards you often realise things that you wish you had taken a closer look at. Sometimes the camera gets in the way!


----------



## missypink (May 8, 2016)

I have that wardrobe in my bedroom! I live in a 100 yr old miners cottage and looking at some of these derelict homes gives me inspiration for my 'antique' look!!! (Without the peeling wallpaper though!)


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2016)

Lovely set hughie of a lovely place


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

this is one i want to see but sadly is so far away i dont know if i will lol great job on the report


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

Well worth the trip for these shots ..a treasure trove.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

missypink said:


> I have that wardrobe in my bedroom! I live in a 100 yr old miners cottage and looking at some of these derelict homes gives me inspiration for my 'antique' look!!! (Without the peeling wallpaper though!)



Wow, that miner is a old ripe age, is he still living there? You have a lot of inspiration in these threads to create that "antique" look in your home. Have a look at the Belgian houses.


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Lovely set hughie of a lovely place



Cheers mate, much appreciated.


----------



## morrti (May 11, 2016)

nice one there great set of images good review, thnx.


----------



## HughieD (May 12, 2016)

morrti said:


> nice one there great set of images good review, thnx.



Cheers Morrti...


----------



## jsp77 (May 12, 2016)

thats a lovely place full of character, another great report HudhieD


----------



## Potatowaffle (May 18, 2016)

Great shots, love the Bovril....a whole 2p off!!


----------

